# Does anyone commute from Dubai to Abu Dhabi?



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi All,

We may be moving to Abu Dhabi and just wondered if anyone did this commute and how tiring it was?

However, I understand that new law states you have to live in Abu Dhabi if your job is there? Is this right? Cannot see reference to it online.

Thanks!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Loads of people do that commute, but how long it takes depends in where you live in Dubai and whereabout your place of work in AD is. If on the island itself you can add up to 40 minutes to the journey.

The main road is both busy and dangerous so it can be very tiring doing it each day. I travel between the two emirates every week or so and never cease to be amazed and the idiotic and downright dangerous driving.

It is mainly government or semi-government employees who will be affected by the new rules change.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,

Thanks for the tip.

Work could be 4 blocks away from the corniche - IF we were to stay in Dubai would be Marina.

Thing is, it appears to be quiet boring in Abu Dhabi? We have a young family but do like to socialise.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

norampin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> ...


We live in Dubai Marina and I commute to Abu Dhabi on average 3-4 days a week (other days I'm in our partners' Dubai office). There are on occasion some colossal accidents (10-20 cars or more) so be very careful. 

IMHO, AD is a pleasant city but it is not geared as much for expats as Dubai is. What villas that do exist there are much more expensive than comparable places in Dubai.

If you have a family, you will not find any schools anywhere in the Dubai Marina, though there are numerous families who live in Jumeirah Beach Residence. The villa areas of Dubai like the Springs and Jumeirah Village Triangle (JVT) are full of young families. My colleague lives in JVT. The villas are a great value (less than the townhouses of the Springs) but there is no retail at all without driving into the Springs or toward the rest of Dubai, at least a 15-20 min drive through a construction zone just for a loaf of bread.

If you do the commute, I suggest you download either the Nokia HERE maps or Google Maps for iPhone (Google Maps are already on Android phones) and select the show-traffic settings before you start your daily journey. The red segments will show where the back up is, usually due to an accident or former accident. The longer the backup, the worse the accident is. Regardless, you will have retarded idiot moron boneheads  trying to run the shoulder at 120 km/h while everyone else is crawling, and other idiots trying to drive off on the side of the road regardless of whether they drive a 4 x 4 or a 1997 Corolla.


----------



## norampin (Dec 8, 2012)

thats very useful thank you.

Its looking far more likely we will stay in AD. Looking to be AL REEM in a flat, ideally SKY towers, or if budget permits ETIHAD Towers as these appear to be the better places?

Thank you.


----------



## cmajewsk (Aug 31, 2010)

Roadworrier said:


> We live in Dubai Marina and I commute to Abu Dhabi on average 3-4 days a week (other days I'm in our partners' Dubai office). There are on occasion some colossal accidents (10-20 cars or more) so be very careful.
> 
> IMHO, AD is a pleasant city but it is not geared as much for expats as Dubai is. What villas that do exist there are much more expensive than comparable places in Dubai.
> 
> ...


When did Google Maps start displaying traffic? I just checked and it worked! Evertime I've tried it I've always gotten the message that there is no traffic to display. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Roadworrier (Jul 3, 2012)

cmajewsk said:


> When did Google Maps start displaying traffic? I just checked and it worked! Evertime I've tried it I've always gotten the message that there is no traffic to display. Thanks for the info.


Google is still very spotty compared to the Nokia maps which have collected GPS data from subscribers for at least a couple years now.


----------

